# Feds say Rideshare drivers should be classified as Employees



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

And Biden won't put up with UL bs....

CNBC: Uber, Lyft, Doordash stocks fall sharply after U.S. Labor Secretary says gig workers should be classified as employees. Uber, Lyft, DoorDash stocks fall sharply after U.S. Labor secretary says gig workers should be classified as employees


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Matter of time.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

so the story continues; just as the sand flows with the hour glass......


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> so the story continues; just as the sand flows with the hour glass......


The heavily bodied woman has re entered the opera house through the front door.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> The heavily bodied woman has re entered the opera house through the front door.


but but but I'm still right and everybody else is still wrong. So there's that, still.

But, do queue all those who have never been an employee yelling and screaming that they think RS life would be better as an employee. I do enjoy popping their widdle balloons.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

No reason why you can't be an employee and still have a flexible work schedule to your liking like many other employers do nowadays. Uber could still allow employees to work whatever hours they want....just like most PT businesses allow employees to choose their schedule.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

1. We demand to know where we are going up front.

2. We demand to know how much we are getting paid.

3. We demand at least 75% uber is charging the customer.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

I'd agree that the Über and Lyft crews want their cake and eat it too. They push the fiction that this is rideshare rather than a taxi service and that their drivers are Independent Contractors


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

If it's some hourly bullshit pass.

If it's what CA had up to a few weeks ago, we can talk.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't want to be an employee.

If I wanted to be a driving employee, I'd have applied with UPS or Fed Ex.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> but but but I'm still right and everybody else is still wrong. So there's that, still.
> 
> But, do queue all those who have never been an employee yelling and screaming that they think RS life would be better as an employee. I do enjoy popping their widdle balloons.


I've been an employee, manager, general manager, employer and independent contractor.

No one is saying being an employee is better but drivers are not independent contractors.

Uber has to give up more control to drivers if they want them to be true independent contractors.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

observer said:


> I've been an employee, manager, general manager, employer and independent contractor.
> 
> No one is saying being an employee is better but drivers are not independent contractors.
> 
> Uber has to give up more control to drivers if they want them to be true independent contractors.



If only
uber had a way to let us set our own prices and see where we are going and see the financials of the ride if they could some how do this it might change things.​


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

observer said:


> I've been an employee, manager, general manager, employer and independent contractor.
> 
> No one is saying being an employee is better but drivers are not independent contractors.
> 
> Uber has to give up more control to drivers if they want them to be true independent contractors.


You are correct. More control would be great. But we're dealing with politicians and billion dollar corporations. And "improvements" don't always improve things for the average Joe, so I'm skeptical of a perfect gig app model. Therefore if the choice is the status quo or employee status (and/or things like designated shifts, driver caps, etc), then I think I'd take the status quo.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

DDW said:


> No reason why you can't be an employee and still have a flexible work schedule to your liking like many other employers do nowadays. Uber could still allow employees to work whatever hours they want....just like most PT businesses allow employees to choose their schedule.


How many other no-skill minimum wage earning jobs let you pick when you work, where you work and who you work with and just for shits and giggles work for the competition at the same time? 

I guess McDonald's and Wal*Mart let their no-skill workers pick the location they work at, when they will work, who they will work with and go across the street to Target or Carl's Jr. at the same time?

It's really odd how nobody ever seems to have an answer for this other than once we become employee's of Uber/Lyft, we will have a full time pay with no deductions, we will still get to work when we want, where we want and pick up who we want on both platforms at the same time because as an employee *WE HAVE RIGHTS!!!!!!*


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> No one is saying being an employee is better but drivers are not independent contractors.


ah, what forum are you reading? scroll back a year here. How many were for AB5, against Prop 22? It was because more than a few here 'thought' that being employee you are protected (in calif, you aren't) and that all freedoms would remain exactly the same (they wouldn't)..

Dozens and dozens posts/threads. 

Can't wait to repeat everything that has already been posted. But said cabinet official was speaking out of his arse, so no real worries. Since there is no union, Biden will lose interest once he is sat down and informed drivers aren't employees and don't want a union.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DDW said:


> No reason why you can't be an employee and still have a flexible work schedule to your liking like many other employers do nowadays.


that would depend on Uber et al allowing it, yes? And have to tell you, brand new employees don't get flex schedule out of the gate. That is a perk for seniority. 

But the entire go online when you want; where you want; pings etc all gone. You would get a schedule and dispatch orders. No requests anymore. Plus Uber et al already said they would not hire 100% of active drivers as employees. So there's that bomb that kinda nukes any benefits of 'being' an employee. Or at least should. that and the fact there would be supervision and performance reviews. uh oh.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oh, we should just strike now. 

as long as strike over by 5/4; that's when I'm going back online in search of that $100 bill.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ah, what forum are you reading? scroll back a year here. How many were for AB5, against Prop 22? It was because more than a few here 'thought' that being employee you are protected (in calif, you aren't) and that all freedoms would remain exactly the same (they wouldn't)..
> 
> Dozens and dozens posts/threads.
> 
> Can't wait to repeat everything that has already been posted. But said cabinet official was speaking out of his arse, so no real worries. Since there is no union, Biden will lose interest once he is sat down and informed drivers aren't employees and don't want a union.


I am on record as supporting AB5. 









Calif ballot initiative to reverse AB5 -- update


We have exciting news - the Protect App-Based Drivers & Services Act has officially qualified for the November ballot! This is a huge step forward in protecting the rights of drivers like you and me to choose to remain independent contractors while ensuring access to historic new benefits and...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I am on record as supporting AB5.


I'm on record as saying Prop 22 was the lesser of 2 evils.

Not one person on this forum could counter the fact that if AB5 was it Uber et al would not have hired everybody. In fact, a minority would have been. There was no single benefit that paid for that outcome. Hence nobody jumping in to defend AB5 when that was mentioned. 

But, I guess here we go again.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I'm on record as saying Prop 22 was the lesser of 2 evils.
> 
> Not one person on this forum could counter the fact that if AB5 was it Uber et al would not have hired everybody. In fact, a minority would have been. There was no single benefit that paid for that outcome. Hence nobody jumping in to defend AB5 when that was mentioned.
> 
> But, I guess here we go again.


"But, I guess here we go again."

Nah. No need to rehash the arguments of the past. But I was for AB5. And I said at the time I didn't object to it being replaced by a better law. But 22 clearly wasn't it.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> How many other no-skill minimum wage earning jobs let you pick when you work, where you work and who you work with and just for shits and giggles work for the competition at the same time?
> 
> I guess McDonald's and Wal*Mart let their no-skill workers pick the location they work at, when they will work, who they will work with and go across the street to Target or Carl's Jr. at the same time?
> 
> It's really odd how nobody ever seems to have an answer for this other than once we become employee's of Uber/Lyft, we will have a full time pay with no deductions, we will still get to work when we want, where we want and pick up who we want on both platforms at the same time because as an employee *WE HAVE RIGHTS!!!!!!*


how many other gigs depreciate your car to hell and then a better answer might develop


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oh oh oh where is the WOW reaction?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mole said:


> 1. We demand to know where we are going up front.
> 
> 2. We demand to know how much we are getting paid.
> 
> ...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It's all about the need for higher tax revenue to pay for social programs, as well as having greater control over your paycheque for up front deductions.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

DDW said:


> And Biden won't put up with UL bs....
> 
> CNBC: Uber, Lyft, Doordash stocks fall sharply after U.S. Labor Secretary says gig workers should be classified as employees. Uber, Lyft, DoorDash stocks fall sharply after U.S. Labor secretary says gig workers should be classified as employees


Typical Democrat/Union BS. Force us to be employees so we pay much, much, much higher tax rates, preferably while being forced to pay union dues that are then funneled to Democrat campaigns. If Democrats cared about you as a worker, they'd be making it easier for you to be independent, not force you to be dependent on unions for "benefits". If Republicans cared about you, they'd be making it easier for you to be independent, not dependent on an employer for "benefits". Neither party cares about you beyond election day, which is why they fight the most over whether to allow you to vote or not.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

OC-Moe said:


> I'd agree that the Über and Lyft crews want their cake and eat it too. They push the fiction that this is rideshare rather than a taxi service and that their drivers are Independent Contractors


This is the issue I have in this debate. Democrats insist we just want "benefits", and Uber/Lyft/Dash insist we just want "flexibility". Both ignore our core need to be paid fairly for our time and our cars so that we can pay for our own "benefits". Neither wants us to have any actual negotiating power because we might get what we expect.

I mean, just look at the email Uber sent this week asking us to invite, for a mere $200 bonus, former drivers back on the road so we can all earn less and Uber earns more. No thanks. I like when pricing power is in the hands of drivers. Why insult me with $200?


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> "But, I guess here we go again."
> 
> Nah. No need to rehash the arguments of the past. But I was for AB5. And I said at the time I didn't object to it being replaced by a better law. But 22 clearly wasn't it.


I'd like to sign a petition to repeal both AB5 and Prop 22. And I'd vote for it. What fool thought it a good idea to outlaw sole proprietorship? No fool that ever gets another vote from me, that's for sure.

Recall Gavin Newsome. It's time the SF/LA collective gets a wakeup call.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I'm on record as saying Prop 22 was the lesser of 2 evils.
> 
> Not one person on this forum could counter the fact that if AB5 was it Uber et al would not have hired everybody. In fact, a minority would have been. There was no single benefit that paid for that outcome. Hence nobody jumping in to defend AB5 when that was mentioned.
> 
> But, I guess here we go again.


Says the guy who sits idle at home collecting the freebies that the socialists are handing out.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

And people wouldn't believe me when I said I was from the future bearing witness to it's downfall, so far we are on track.

Prop 22 while a small victory (and a cautionary tale when dealing with Uber) has helped their downfall (California pay cuts anyone?), this has cemented the truth about Uber's intention and now that Biden is ready to unleash hell on this "glitch" in the labor department, they will be facing ZERO support from their drivers, of course we speak... about the very little niche they managed to convince (ants mostly), I mean, how does it feel to be as desperate as those drivers you kept on ****ing over? Now drivers aren't desperate, they are collecting and doing other stuff, some may be smart enough to use SBA loans to start a business, they have realized their lives aren't worth 10 bucks an hour through COVID, you have no platoon anymore, Uber, you cannot keep the farce going by flooding your driver pool, your boost will last for so long... and when you dry up, whatever was there taking advantage of you, will be gone too, I hope you plan to bonus for 7 more months, LOL.


Uber had ONE chance at taking the right path on their timeline fork, they failed to deliver, now it's time to see it all crumble like a house of cards.

Dang Uber.. you had but one simple option... change your app and figure out a way to make it work while allowing people to see destinations and set their prices... not only have you ruined it for yourselves, you have ruined it for every other d-bag trying to exploit this labor loophole.

PS: Can you and Lyft stop sending me messages to drive? I hate spam 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

OC-Moe said:


> how many other gigs depreciate your car to hell and then a better answer might develop


If you don't want to lose value in your car, don't use it for business. It's really not a hard concept. Use your car for business purposes, expect your car to lose value.

Do you really think other small business owners don't have business expenses? Even the guy with a horn who sells corn has to buy the cart, corn and the horn.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fusion_LUser said:


> If you don't want to lose value in your car, don't use it for business. It's really not a hard concept. Use your car for business purposes, expect your car to lose value.
> 
> Do you really think other small business owners don't have business expenses? Even the guy with a horn who sells corn has to buy the cart, corn and the horn.


Along with buying the cart, corn and horn, the guy with the corn cart buys his own supplies, SETS HIS OWN PRICES, figures out his own destination and works the hours he wants.

He is more of a small business owner than an Uber driver.

I'd bet he makes twice as much money per hour as well. 

Damn corn is up to 2 bux each now!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

observer said:


> Along with buying the cart, corn and horn, the guy with the corn cart buys his own supplies, SETS HIS OWN PRICES, figures out his own destination and works the hours he wants.
> 
> He is more of a small business owner than an Uber driver.
> 
> ...


Our local Horn for Corn guy charges $3 for a ear of corn but I highly doubt he makes more than you make with rideshare. At least not in my case.

I won't argue taking away the fare multiplier doesn't suck. We should be able to set our own prices. However its really delusional to think being an employee of these two shyster companies will be a good thing. Once you become and employee of one, and even then that will be a long shot, you will have zero freedoms to do the job your way.

I will never become an employee of Uber or Lyft even if given the chance to be one. So for me the gig ends when I have to sign a W2 and that's OK. For those who think Daddy Government will solve your problems by making you an employee in a no-skill line of work, good luck. Enjoy that 2-5AM work shift in Stabtown 30 miles from you home where YOU WILL pick up anyone and everyone or be fired!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Our local Horn for Corn guy charges $3 for a ear of corn but I highly doubt he makes more than you make with rideshare. At least not in my case.
> 
> I won't argue taking away the fare multiplier doesn't suck. We should be able to set our own prices. However its really delusional to think being an employee of these two shyster companies will be a good thing. Once you become and employee of one, and even then that will be a long shot, you will have zero freedoms to do the job your way.
> 
> I will never become an employee of Uber or Lyft even if given the chance to be one. So for me the gig ends when I have to sign a W2 and that's OK. For those who think Daddy Government will solve your problems by making you an employee in a no-skill line of work, good luck. Enjoy that 2-5AM work shift in Stabtown 30 miles from you home where YOU WILL pick up anyone and everyone or be fired!


I thought 2 bux was high. I keep saying, ima have to go to the store and buy my own corn and cook it, then I don't.

I have noticed a second corn guy, so that's probably kept prices down a little but I'm loyal to my corn guy.

I live in the hood (a rapidly gentrifying hood but nevertheless still the hood), not much scares me. I've even repoed cars at midnight in South Central. 

My corn guy makes ten bux on me most days because i buy one for me, my mom, my daughter, my brother and his wife. Then the neighbor comes by and buys for his family, spends another ten bux. 

Then he rides a couple hundred feet down the street and is stopped by someone else.

I'd bet he makes about a hundred bux an hour minus expenses.

Most importantly, he's the happiest person I know. Loves his job.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

observer said:


> Along with buying the cart, corn and horn, the guy with the corn cart buys his own supplies, SETS HIS OWN PRICES, figures out his own destination and works the hours he wants.
> 
> He is more of a small business owner than an Uber driver.
> 
> ...


I think we sometimes over estimate the flexibility of independent contractors and business owners. I mean sure, theoretically they can set own hours, and reject jobs they don't like, etc. But I assume if a plumber (etc,) starts turning down jobs whenever they don't feel like working, or only accepting the best jobs, then their business could quickly dry up. 

I've only had minor experience running my own business But I noticed that customers who require small or inconvenient work or services, are often the same ones who call later (or refer other customers) with better opportunities. So turning down work willy nilly can be realistically impractical. And in some ways, driver apps can be more flexible in practice. 

The problem with gig apps, is they fall between traditional employment categories, and as such may need their own category and regulations.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I think we sometimes over estimate the flexibility of independent contractors and business owners. I mean sure, theoretically they can set own hours, and reject jobs they don't like, etc. But I assume if a plumber (etc,) starts turning down jobs whenever they don't feel like working, or only accepting the best jobs, then their business could quickly dry up.
> 
> I've only had minor experience running my own business But I noticed that customers who require small or inconvenient work or services, are often the same ones who call later (or refer other customers) with better opportunities. So turning down work willy nilly can be realistically impractical. And in some ways, driver apps can be more flexible in practice.
> 
> The problem with gig apps, is they fall between traditional employment categories, and as such may need their own category and regulations.


Considering how many RS drivers there are in a big city, it would highly be unlikely for you to get the same RS driver twice. Tha's why it doesn't matter whether you develop a relationship with a pax. In the final analysis, if I don't get the fare information upfront before I accept the trip and I am unable to set my own rates. I am really an Uber employee and not an IC. Uber cannot have it both ways. They cannot get the benefits of not paying Unemployment insurance, Social Security and sick days, but still have considerable *control *over their "ICs". 

The fact that they gave these benefits to the CA drivers is an admission that they had too much control to ever be exempt from AB-5. Now the stupid drivers that voted for Prop 22 are regretting their decision, because they discovered that large corporations don't keep their word and cannot be trusted.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

reg barclay said:


> I think we sometimes over estimate the flexibility of independent contractors and business owners. I mean sure, theoretically they can set own hours, and reject jobs they don't like, etc. But I assume if a plumber (etc,) starts turning down jobs whenever they don't feel like working, or only accepting the best jobs, then their business could quickly dry up.
> 
> I've only had minor experience running my own business But I noticed that customers who require small or inconvenient work or services, are often the same ones who call later (or refer other customers) with better opportunities. So turning down work willy nilly can be realistically impractical. And in some ways, driver apps can be more flexible in practice.
> 
> The problem with gig apps, is they fall between traditional employment categories, and as such may need their own category and regulations.





Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Considering how many RS drivers there are in a big city, it would highly be unlikely for you to get the same RS driver twice. Tha's why it doesn't matter whether you develop a relationship with a pax. In the final analysis, if I don't get the fare information upfront before I accept the trip and I am unable to set my own rates. I am really an Uber employee and not an IC. Uber cannot have it both ways. They cannot get the benefits of not paying Unemployment insurance, Social Security and sick days, but still have considerable *control *over their "ICs".
> 
> The fact that they gave these benefits to the CA drivers is an admission that they had too much control to ever be exempt from AB-5. Now the stupid drivers that voted for Prop 22 are regretting their decision, because they discovered that large corporations don't keep their word and cannot be trusted.


That's the difference.

Passengers are customers of Uber not the drivers.

You cannot grow your business without controlling your customer contacts.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

You also can't control the quality of the customer experience because as @Gone_in_60_seconds said a driver may not get to ever service the same customer again.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> while being forced to pay union dues


you see Biden hasn't been sat down and explained to yet. He doesn't get to have a union one must be an employee. to have a union the employees must all vote to 'become' a union.

Becoming an employee isn't happening anytime soon and all drivers voting 50% plus 1 to unionize isn't happening either. 

Driver, at least in calif, already spoke.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I think we sometimes over estimate the flexibility of independent contractors and business owners. I mean sure, theoretically they can set own hours, and reject jobs they don't like, etc. But I assume if a plumber (etc,) starts turning down jobs whenever they don't feel like working, or only accepting the best jobs, then their business could quickly dry up


That's up to the contactor to decide, not Uber.



reg barclay said:


> I've only had minor experience running my own business But I noticed that customers who require small or inconvenient work or services, are often the same ones who call later (or refer other customers) with better opportunities. So turning down work willy nilly can be realistically impractical. And in some ways, driver apps can be more flexible in practice.


Assumption.



reg barclay said:


> The problem with gig apps, is they fall between traditional employment categories, and as such may need their own category and regulations.


Both you and Uber would like that.

Uber would kill to have a 3rd classification to create the ultimate slave.

Truth is: Uber has unrealistic expectations, they went from Prada to Old Navy to make more money and decided to dump the cost on their drivers, in reality, if they were to control the entire transportation network of the US and paid everyone fairly, they still wouldn't make that much money, the point was for them to explore other areas and try the same loophole but they were too late and had a piss poor plan to make some of it happen, they then went to war with their labor and sub sequentially are in deep shit at the moment.

It's uver for Uber, none of this would have happened had they kept themselves from trying to exploit their labor, now it's too late to be trusted and too late for apologies.



Fusion_LUser said:


> I will never become an employee of Uber or Lyft even if given the chance to be one. So for me the gig ends when I have to sign a W2 and that's OK. For those who think Daddy Government will solve your problems by making you an employee in a no-skill line of work, good luck. Enjoy that 2-5AM work shift in Stabtown 30 miles from you home where YOU WILL pick up anyone and everyone or be fired!


I thought you were employed by them already.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

now where is the that darn WOW reaction? It would save a lot of time.....


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

If a plumber accepts a job for a fee without knowing the details of the job, it doesn't make them an employee, just a bad business person. 

If a rideshare driver accepts a job for a fee without knowing the details of the job, it doesn't make them an employee, just a bad business person.

If an entity offers a fee for a service, it doesn't necessarily make them an employer. If I offer the corn dealer $1.00 per ear if he brings it to me at 5 pm everyday doesn't make me his employer. If the corn dealer accepts, he's probably a bad business person as he can sell the product for twice as much and not have to be at a certain place at a certain time. 

I've worked as an IC for 30 years. Some clients ask me to bid on an assignment. Some clients offer a fee for an assignment. Accepting either type of assignment doesn't make me an employee. Some years I made 95% of my gross from one client. That doesn't make me an employee. On any assignment I accept, I know the scope of work involved. Accepting an assignment without knowing the details would make me a bad business person. It wouldn't make me an employee.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

DDW said:


> And Biden won't put up with UL bs....


Wow, you actually think Joe is in charge, don't you?









Biden's agency review teams include tech employees from companies like Amazon, Airbnb and Uber


At the same time, several people who have been outspoken critics of the tech industry are also part of the agency review teams.




www.cnbc.com












Vice President Harris’ Brother-in-Law Joins Top-Paid Uber Execs


Uber Technologies Inc. made its top lawyer, D. Anthony “Tony” West, who is the brother-in-law of Vice President Kamala Harris, one of the San Francisco-based company’s six highest-paid executives in 2020.




news.bloomberglaw.com












Biden's Transition Team Is Stuffed With Amazon, Uber, Lyft, and Airbnb Personnel


Biden's agency review teams highlight the revolving door between big tech and Washington even as the president-elect opposes Uber's Proposition 22.




www.vice.com


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

that's funny. You **** Trump was is in charge?

OK, who is going to tell him?


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

*#LetsGoBRANDON CAN STICK THIS UP HIS BACKSIDE AND LEAVE US ALONE…WE DONT NEED THE COMMUNIST BULLSHYT… *


----------



## Uberdmvdriver (Nov 3, 2020)

DDW said:


> And Biden won't put up with UL bs....
> 
> CNBC: Uber, Lyft, Doordash stocks fall sharply after U.S. Labor Secretary says gig workers should be classified as employees. Uber, Lyft, DoorDash stocks fall sharply after U.S. Labor secretary says gig workers should be classified as employees


Good. Make it happen. The very moment that Uber classifies drivers as employees is the same moment that I will become a ex-Uber driver. No benefits for me. The prices of uber rideshare will definitely go up and the driver loses because there will be a greater investment by uber. The employee will really become a slave then.This is a no win for the driver. Be careful what you ask for.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

for all of you who posted in the last couple of hours on this. . . . 

this is a recycled chat thread from 5 months ago . .. 

Just sayin. .


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Just looked up the IRS definition of a independent contractor seems to me,we are not independent contractors but employees


----------



## reliablerider (Oct 1, 2021)

This is great news. The legal status of workers driving for Uber, Lyft, and DoorDash has become a controversial issue around the world.


----------



## Pogo99 (Sep 23, 2019)

DDW said:


> And Biden won't put up with UL bs....
> 
> CNBC: Uber, Lyft, Doordash stocks fall sharply after U.S. Labor Secretary says gig workers should be classified as employees. Uber, Lyft, DoorDash stocks fall sharply after U.S. Labor secretary says gig workers should be classified as employees


The downside of "Getting benefits" Should this happen after the required public comment period. 1. Drivers would lose their ability to work when & where they chose for as an employee the company can require you to work certain hours days and even certain areas. Since you are paid for milage driven you lose the milage driven tax break. Yes the company would have to provide insurance but you probably would have to pay a great portion of the premium. 
The labor department is NOT doing thus to help the gig workers. This is just another way to destroy private interprise.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

DDW said:


> No reason why you can't be an employee and still have a flexible work schedule to your liking like many other employers do nowadays. Uber could still allow employees to work whatever hours they want....just like most PT businesses allow employees to choose their schedule.


Think like an owner not like what you want 
Account and scheduling is much easier with a 12 hour shift 
As is knowing how many people you need for specific times and making sure you have exactly what you need 
They don’t want a sheet show


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

197438 said:


> Typical Democrat/Union BS. Force us to be employees so we pay much, much, much higher tax rates, preferably while being forced to pay union dues that are then funneled to Democrat campaigns. If Democrats cared about you as a worker, they'd be making it easier for you to be independent, not force you to be dependent on unions for "benefits". If Republicans cared about you, they'd be making it easier for you to be independent, not dependent on an employer for "benefits". Neither party cares about you beyond election day, which is why they fight the most over whether to allow you to vote or not.


I don’t know about all that 
But I’m not sure if Uber is always playing by the rules 
I want to be able to tell the customers going 4 hours (8 round trip) for 120-
No without question as to being deactivated 

I don’t know if uber ca be fixed to everyone’s satisfaction


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

bsliv said:


> If a plumber accepts a job for a fee without knowing the details of the job, it doesn't make them an employee, just a bad business person.
> 
> If a rideshare driver accepts a job for a fee without knowing the details of the job, it doesn't make them an employee, just a bad business person.
> 
> ...


They say to have a contract you need a meeting of the minds
As i’m pulling up to the train station only knowing x is 4 minutes away but without knowing if I have to go 280 miles 4 hours on Rt 95 or 280 miles on a 2 lane roads with 100 traffic lights in 8 hours a meeting of the minds?





__





Loading…






www.investopedia.com


----------

